# Lala's first taste of abt's



## sumosmoke (Mar 9, 2009)

I have been promising some co-workers the flavorful peppers after I teased them with a batch a few months ago. Japs were pretty good size and I found some sweet peppers that I bought to throw in for some added color (they're the one's that aren't green). 

The filling is made of cream cheese, bacon crumbles, minced garlic (about 5 cloves), and a shredded mexican cheese blend. 

They turned out well and I didn't mind feeding Lala a few sticks to get 'em done. Cooked them until the bacon was crisp and total smoke time was around 2 hours. Peppers were soft, but a bit crunchy which were nice. 











Thanks for checking out my q!


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 9, 2009)

Laurel, that looks fantastic!! Both you and Lala did a fine job!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks great nice job!!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 9, 2009)

Great looking abt's Laurel !!!  I betchya Lala Had fun too


----------



## bassman (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice looking peppers.  They look even better when you got them smoked!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I would take 6 or 8 of them.


----------



## smoke freak (Mar 10, 2009)

Laurel... I think Lala would be much happier at my house...really... You need to think about what is best for Lala...


----------



## ddave (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow, those look great.

I like the different colored peppers, too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## desertlites (Mar 10, 2009)

nice color girl-LALA LALA-sounds like a old kinks song-your peppers sound and look good.and ya was Lola


----------



## cman95 (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks mighty tasty Laurel.....Lala happy!


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 10, 2009)

As always, thanks for the compliments from those that have posted. ABTs are fun to make and I did enjoy the color variation with the sweet peppers. Lala is definitely a happy girl!


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 10, 2009)

LOL!! I like how you think SF ...


----------



## grothe (Mar 10, 2009)

Mmmmm those look great...some really nice pics...WTG Laurel!!!


----------



## bigsteve (Mar 20, 2009)

I have to make some ABT's as an appetiser in a pot luck Mrs. Big Steve and I will be going to next week.  I think I'm going to halve them, and cover them with just a small piece of Bacon like the OP did.  I like them just fine wrapped in a whole slice, but they look more presentable the way the OP did them.  Also, so many folks are petrified of Bacon these days, one small piece to cover a half a pepper might not scare them so much.

Thanks for the Pics!


----------



## smoke freak (Mar 20, 2009)

So its safe to assume that Lala will be on her way soon...right?
If you need my address send a PM.


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 20, 2009)

Them look great laurel!  Try the same thin somtime but put a little smokie in there, good stuff to!


----------



## davenh (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice job on those Laurel! Colorful pile of peppers. I haven't done ABTs yet and keep saying I'm going try them. Yours look really good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## azrocker (Mar 20, 2009)

I am thinking up a menu for a cook. Those multi colored ABTs definetly make the menu. Great Q-view! *Points!*


----------



## m1tanker78 (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks awesome laurel. I have one question though. Did you wear gloves??? ;)

Thanks for that colorful qview,

Tom


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 20, 2009)

Great Q Laurel, thanks for sharing some tasy looking ABT's.


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 20, 2009)

If I did that I may be part of the divorce statistic 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 although an invite to my house is always out there!

I saw you do that on some of your prior abt smokes, Tip. I will be trying that soon to see how they taste.

Yes, I definitely wore gloves!! After seeding japs for the first time without gloves (and being a chronic nail biter) I learned my lesson fast!!

Thanks for all the nice comments, folks!!


----------



## ganny76 (Mar 20, 2009)

Great job Laurel.  I beleive Lala was very happy.  Like the twist of using sweet peppers.  I will have to give it a try.


----------

